# Training for 50 mile ride in July



## Lambchop (6 Apr 2009)

Hi,
I'm taking part in a charity 50 mile bike ride in July and was after some advice on how much training I should be doing to prepare please. I'm 6''2 and 11.5 stone and would call myself reasonably fit. All I'm looking to achieve is as little pain as possible really!

I'm currently out on my road bike 3 times a week averaging 11 miles per ride, should I gradually be increasing the distance to boost my endurance?

Many thanks.


----------



## Tynan (6 Apr 2009)

sounds enough to me, 50 ain't far, once you've done one anyway

I was going to say if you're commuting that'll be fine

maybe try and fit in one up to 30/40 miles just to make sure you aren't going to get really sore at longer distances and to convince yourself that you have it in you

you do without a shadow of a doubt


----------



## Enso108 (6 Apr 2009)

A couple of short rides during the week and a longer one at the weekend increasing your distance weekly. The longer you spend in the saddle the easier it will be on the day and if there's hills in the 50 miler head for the hills in training.


----------



## Hont (6 Apr 2009)

If you increase the longest distance you ride (on 1 of the 3 rides each week) by 10-20% each time, you won't even notice it. If it's not until July you have loads of time.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (6 Apr 2009)

If you're averaging 11 miles per ride then I'm in agreement with Tynan, you don't really need to do anything extra.

A few years ago I got back into commuting by bike and did the Manchester 100(km) run after only doing my normal commute (just shy of 6 miles each way) as training. Did it on a pretty heavy hybrid with panniers full of food/spare clothing etc. (not quite sure what I was thinking!!) with no major problems.

Main problem is saddle soreness, but as you're already doing 11 mile rides I'd say this won't be too big a deal.

Good luck!


----------



## jimboalee (6 Apr 2009)

Ride out in the High Wycombe direction.

Do a few up and downs in the Chilterns.


----------



## Lambchop (6 Apr 2009)

Yep that's what Ive been doing! The Chilterns has some really interesting rides, Turville and Hambeldon are so picturesque.. No wonder they film half of bbc's dramas there!


----------



## Lambchop (6 Apr 2009)

Thanks for all of your replies btw, sounds like I don't have too much to worry about!


----------

